# Offset Question for mk2 running slicks??



## mk21.8Tjetta (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey guys, dont know if this is the right place for this question...but every other rim related tread is all goons arguing what offset to get the perfect stance....ugh!

The question: I am running a mk2 on the track and I will be running slicks this year, which is a tight fit for mk2 fenders as slicks are 1 inch wider then normal 205/50/15's. I am going to get a 15 x 7 rim...but what offset is prefered???

I will be running a minimum of 1.5 degrees camber, so need to take that into account. Im thinking around ET40, but if any of you guys have done this before I'd love to hear what ET you had and how it worked.

Thanks!!


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

Et 32 worked fine for me. with a 15x7 and a 205/50 I also ran a 225 55 13 with an et 25 for awhile and it also worked fine.


----------



## mk21.8Tjetta (Jun 3, 2002)

Serious?? I was running an ET33 15x6 with a 195/50 and 1.5 degrees of camber and I just barely cleared the fender lip. you would have been an extra 14mm out. You must not have been very low...?


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

i was running a class with rules against ball joint extenders so there was no use being that low. obviously all the fenders were rolled to the max.


----------



## mk21.8Tjetta (Jun 3, 2002)

oooh, ok. I havent run my track suspention setup yet, so I actually dont know what height I will be at yet. I think it will be fine tho. Its stiffer so the tire wont go up into the fender as much. Ya rolling fender lips would deffinitly help. Thanks for your help!


----------

